# Instant reverse -won’t drive forward



## Burdett87 (Nov 2, 2020)

I have a 1973 mf50A. Idk how this thing works but I’m trying to diagnose the reason behind not being able to drive forward. I know I was missing one of the output shaft tube seals but I’m not sure if that would kill my ability to drive forward and I want to make sure I look over all possible causes before I put it all back together. I have new clutch discs and plates in both packs and a new pump. Linkage on the pedals appears to be solid as well. Can anyone tell me what these little steel ring seals function as and if it can be my main culprit here? Also, is there a way to test the operation of the clutch pack assembly through an air test?

see attached pictures for reference


----------

